# Lupine Tesla 4/5 or Exposure Toro



## billysan (Oct 11, 2008)

*Lupine Tesla/Wilma 4/5 or Exposure Toro/Maxx-D*

I was contemplating either a Lupine Tesla or an Exposure Enduro Maxx however have just seen the 2010 exposure models including the Toro.

Anyway both are similar in terms of output, price and weight. The simple aproach of the exposure is swinging it at the moment as I like uncluttered idea. I also have a joystick which I am very impressed with on my road bike. I would be able to use both lights easily on the same bike with minimal fuss if I choose the exposure also. The only thing which puts me off the exposure is the inability to replace the battery as it ages, therefore giving the light a defianate lifespan.

What is the forums general consensus on which to choose?

PS I m willing to pay the extra for a quality branded light as opposed to a DX light and the hassle this will bring with mounting etc.


----------



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

Not many people have seen the Toro in life, much less have written a review about it (with beamshots etc), to be more precise, the number of such people is zero.
The only information regarding this light's beam is that it's tighter than the Maxx-D, which should be better for the road.
So the question is, where do you want to ride with it? For the road, it should be better than the Maxx-D (which can blind oncoming drivers), but even better is the Tesla (which I own and adore and worship).
For MTB handlebar mounting I also prefer the Tesla, or the Maxx-D could work as well.
But this is just speculation, at least until the first reviews come in.
(Another point in favor of the Tesla is that you can put it on your helmet, but if you already have a Joystick, you may not want to do that...)


----------



## billysan (Oct 11, 2008)

It will be primerily for off road, used on regular rides on single track in dense woodland at my local trail centre. However it would be a nice feature to be able to use it or the joystick on my road bike. The Maxx D would probably be the best option, however its size does put me off, and it is a little out of budget.

The mounting on the lupine does put me off a bit also, but if the rest of the light makes up for that then Im prepared to overlook that.

The Toro shouldnt be bad though I hope, exposure do have a reasonable reputatuin, and the P7 emmiter has been used to good effect by most other manufacturers.

And as much as I dont mind being a guniea pig and getting an early one, I dont want to spend my hard earned on something flawed.


----------



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

billysan said:


> The mounting on the lupine does put me off a bit also, but if the rest of the light makes up for that then Im prepared to overlook that.


Funny you'd say that, my favourite part is the mount on the Tesla. What's wrong with it? Have you tried it in practice? For me it works very well.


----------



## billysan (Oct 11, 2008)

I just far prefer the clamp and cleat mechanism on the exposure to a basic o'ring that you just stretch around the bars!! It means that if you are attaching it and removing it often, ie between bikes, the position is setup correctly everytime with the clamp system.

The o'ring type of fitting just semas like an after thought. 

But, no I have not tried it, so I am prepared to overlook initial preconceptions.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

The O-ring mount is very clever and simple not to mention versatile. I would have to say barring making one of those DYI lights you can't buy a better light than the Telsa.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

I use the Exposure mount on all of my lights, I buy them in and add them to my DIY lights.

I then tried a friends magicShine light that has the same type of O-ring mount as Lupine and it was horrid, every time you attach the light you have to re-aim it and also when you press on the button to change modes the light feels all flexy as if it is on a rubber band.('cos it is)

I could get used to it in time but the Expsure mount is the best out there.


----------



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

New Exposure lights (including the Toro) seem to be IN STOCK at a UK dealer (they weren't yesterday):
http://www.evanscycles.com/search.html?query=exposure&x=0&y=0
still not in stock at CRC, though I guess it'll take little time.
Wanna give it a try? ;-)


----------



## billysan (Oct 11, 2008)

Hmmm, I think I just might. Im still swinging that way if Im being honest.


----------



## billysan (Oct 11, 2008)

I had a slight change of tack following seeing a few more beam shots of these two, they apear to be a little tighter than I wanted. So I started looking at Maxx D vs Wilma, but really didnt like the idea of having something the size of the Maxx D on my bars, even with its superior bracket.

So I just pulled the trigger on the Wilma. Cant wait to try it out!!!


----------



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

billysan said:


> I had a slight change of tack following seeing a few more beam shots of these two, they apear to be a little tighter than I wanted.


Beamshots? Where did you see them? ;-)


----------



## billysan (Oct 11, 2008)

radirpok said:


> Beamshots? Where did you see them? ;-)


On here!!! Except the Toro, but in exchanging emails with the chaps at Exposure they say the Toro has a narrower beam than the Enduro, and that does have on on here to compare against the Tesla/Wilma etc.

To be fair there seems to be a lot of contradictory articles floating about for all the lights. The best thing would have been to see them all working first hand, but this was not really possible.

I decided that most fo the top end ones are probably pretty good in their own right, so I wouldnt be dis-satisfied. The wilma gets a good number of reports, so I went with that!


----------



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

Wait, check this out:








It's not really a beamshot, but sort of.
Based on this, it's similar to the Tesla's beam (or the Magicshine's), there's a central hotspot, and a well defined halo around it.
I much rather prefer the hotspot-less beam for helmet mounting, so I'm no longer interested (despite all the previous excitement). I'm going for the Wilma as well ;-)


----------



## billysan (Oct 11, 2008)

Took my new Wilma out for a quick hours blast along a canal tow path last night to try it out. I dont have much to compare it with, but WOW. It exceeded how good I hoped it would be, and I cant fault the beam pattern and spread at all. Im not a super fast downhiller so dont really need any more light penetration that a more focussed light may have given me. Off to the woods tonight to give it a proper test on some proper singletrack with dense vegetation. Overall Im very happy with the choice I made.


EDIT

Just to add my experiences of my first proper night ride with the Wilma. My initial dislikes of the Lupine system compared to Exposure (ie the remote battery compared to a single unit, and the low tech O ring mounting system) are totally unfounded. And now having used the system I can see both Lupine methods being superior. 

My ride consisted of about 15 miles of single track including some very tight twisty bits, some very steep loose bits, some big compressions and some moderate rocky and rooty sections, as well as some open fast fire road sections. I found myself adjusting the height of the light a couple of times to suit the terrain fairly often, this would not be possible with the exposure on the fly. However it never moved of its own accord, staying exactly where I aimed it.

The light head is small enough to not get in the way on the bars. Going through a couple of the compressions you practically head butt the bars. If I had the exposure I would either have to slow down, or have a big dent in my forehead.

The weight is unnoticeable. The battery (5.0Ah frame mount) was solidly mounted, didn’t budge, and can still be removed in seconds.

The spread of light was perfect. The chap I was riding with had a Lupine Edison HID. My Wilma was brighter, had a much broader spread and spill, and was noticeably more white in colour. It was brighter to the point that I was creating a shadow in front of my buddy when I was close behind. I could ride just as fast as I do in the day, the light was not a limiting factor in any way.

I had a joystick on my helmet too, but found this virtually redundant everywhere except tight corners. The Wilma totally eclipsed it. A more powerful helmet light would be good, I feel a Tesla on the shopping list now!!

So a big thumbs up here for a Wilma. It may not be as cheap as some DX P7 torches, but I think it is a far more elegant and better designed solution.


----------



## billysan (Oct 11, 2008)

Just to follow up on this thread, my Wilma has now almost 100 hours use since I bought it last year. Im still as impressed as I was the day I got it. What is still annoying me however is the fact that my joystick is virtually redundant on my head as the Wilma drowns it unless Im looking over my shoulder. Not a single hicup with it in that time. Its been submerged, covered in mud, used in sub zero temperatures. It did get a bit of condensation inside the first couple of times I used it but following the instructions on how to remove it that has now gone.

In fact I like it so much, and find the joystick so lacking as a helmet light, that I sold it and have just bought a tesla instead. It'll be interesting to see which works better out of it and the wilma on my bars/helmet. 

Lupine really do know what they are doing and I reckon their lights are worth the premium.


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

the ultimate combo is the wilma with a wide lens in the handlebars and tesla on the helmet!
(thats what I run ;-) )


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

The Lupine o-ring (with a pretty thick rubber ring) is nicer that everything I have used and seen. Some clamp mounts are actually quite nice though the Lupine never moves unless you make it move. It is so simple as well. I had the same concerns at first but then realized it NEVER inadvertenty moved and was really low profile so the light also sits low. I have not had a problem aiming it but with a really curvy bar with limited space on it, I can see someone fiddling around a bit to get it right. 

As batteries get lighter/smaller and LEDs get brighter, I can see the Enduros being better and better though they have a ways to go before being among the very best.


----------

